#ubuntu-co 2011-09-19
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tarde a todos
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-20
<wajho> hola
<Andphe> hola
<wajho> sabes de alguna distribucion ligera de linux?
<Andphe> pruebe lubuntu o xubuntu
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-22
<Amaeth> Beunas, una preg, q' gente conocen en bogot a q' este armanado algun grupo de Android¿
<Andphe> Amaeth, #android-co
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-23
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, \o
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: o/
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, por hay vi su reaprobacion jeje buena esa!
<luis_lopez> deberia ser perpetua :P
<aryana> ctcp %2 VERSION
<SergioMeneses> exit
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-25
<duende> hola==
<duende> ??
<duende> hola??
<cabro> hola, he tenido inconveniente al intentar instalar el 11.10, cuando empieza a eliminar paquetes durante instalacion se totea...
<tkw-one[theBades> se puede instalar linux en un portatil de esos de 10" o menos?
<duende>  tengo un problema con la resolucion de pantalla antes tenia 1024 * 798 la mas comun de todas, pero le cambié en monitor por un que es ligeramente mas grande como una pulgada, son monitores CRT y ahora luego del reinicio, me muestra es una resolucion de 800*600 ah fui a configurar pantalla pero no me da la opcion de 1024*724
<cabro> duende: pero es q no te aparecen mas resoluciones o no esa en especifico?
<duende> cabro gracias por responder, me parecen resoluciones dependiendo del monitor con que encienda ubuntu 
<duende> lo que pasa cabro es que tengo un monitor que trabaja a 1024*724 y puedo seleccionar esa resolucion pero que ya está ese monitor sacando la mano y me muestra todo de colores, entonces un amigo me prestó una pantalla CRT como la mia, que es un poco mas grande, y cuando enciendo el PC con este PC conectado me muestra es una resolucion de 800*600 maximo
<duende> entonces como estoy haciendo: prendo el PC con mi pantalla de colores locos, y cuando ya arracó la cambio a la pantalla buena
<duende> para conservar la resolución de 1024*724
<cabro> duende: veee q raro... y ahi en detectar monitor probaste?
<duende> tengo xubuntu ... 
<duende> esa opcion no la tengo
<cabro> ya revisaste lo q aparece en esta pag?
<cabro> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2009/03/07/tip-ajustar-la-resolucion-de-pantalla-en-ubuntu/
<duende> voy a probar
<tkw-one[theBades> se puede instalar linux en un portatil de esos de 10" o menos?
<tkw-one[theBades> o sea la version tipica para pc.
<Andphe> tkw-one[theBades, si
<tkw-one[theBades> Andphe: no hay problema por el procesador o que yo algun tipo de hardware exclusivo de esos equipos?
<Andphe> tkw-one[theBades, pues esos equipos traen procesadores atom
<Andphe> que basicamente deben ser un procesador de 32 bits que consume menos recursos
<tkw-one[theBades> o sea son x86.
<Andphe> vee tb ahi de 64 bits
<Andphe> hay*
<Andphe> tkw-one[theBades, si
<tkw-one[theBades> es bueno saberlo porque los windwos que vienen con esos equipos trabajan muy lento y supongo que linux trabajara mas rapido.
<Andphe> demas si, y si le instalas algo liviano pues mejor
<tkw-one[theBades> Andphe: gracias por la informacion.
<Andphe> np
<tkw-one[theBades> y una coas mas en esos equipos tablet si se puede cambiar el sistema operativo, o es dedicado y muere con el que trajo de fabrica.
<tkw-one[theBades> he pensado en comprar un tablet pero en ninguna parte dice si se puede cambiar de sistema operativo como en cualquier pc o notebook... de alli mi pregunta.
<Andphe> tkw-one[theBades, yo creo que depende bastante de cada maquina 
<Andphe> si busca algo con android ya estaria usando linux
<tkw-one[theBades> no es si tiene o no linux o windwos de fabrica, sino si le puedo cambiar el sistema... porque aveses sistemas mas viejos o mas modernos tienen mejores prestaciones que el que trae de fabrica.
<Andphe> pues por ejemplo muchos dispositivos con android son actualizables
<Andphe> se les peude actualizar la version del android
<tkw-one[theBades> gracias, su ayuda ha sido valiosa y precisa.
<Andphe> np
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-18
<DGUERRERO> Taller online de GIMP:  http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntucolombia?v=UIl0Q1jcxpY
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-19
<JHOSMAN> Buenas noches! 
<DGUERRERO33> Buenas Noches
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches a Todos :)
<DGUERRERO33> Buenas Noches
<JoseGutierrez> alguno sabe como editar el gestor mate-settings-daemons pues no corre bien y los cambios no dan del todo en este entorno??
<JHOSMAN> now
<JoseGutierrez> quien sabe como configurar el mate-settings???
<Fernando_Giraldo> depronto maicon
<Fernando_Giraldo> ese man trabajar con eso de escritorios
<Fernando_Giraldo> preguntale por la lista
<JoseGutierrez> ok gracias Fernado_Giraldo
<luiscano> Buenas a todos
<luiscano> Puedo preguntar en que consiste la reunion, que no sabia que la estaban haciendo?
<JHOSMAN> luiscano noooo!! 
<Fernando_Giraldo> MrAvoch, que le ayude a JoseGutierrez  a configurar mate en debian
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez MrAvoch es el propio! 
<IngForigua> jajajajjajaja JHOSMAN eso esta bn ponga orden en la casa
<JHOSMAN> Ingforigua ome recogió los pendones? luiscano dijo q se los iba aguardar 
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: see
<IngForigua> ahhhh mier..  van a sacar aL TOLIMA
<JHOSMAN> ingforigua yo pensé q luiscano se lo había dado al bisnieto! para q hiciera algo por q es q anda mas emo-cionado con ese pelao! 
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> de donde salio ese pelao pues?
<Fernando_Giraldo> como es la historia?
<JHOSMAN> La verdad el peor FAIL de luiscano es ese bisnieto y pueda q sea mi hijo pero no joda! fué en una fiesta, noche de copas noche loca, por lo cual no se le puede reconocer el chino xD toca q lo adopte, es su deber como bisabuelo! 
<JHOSMAN> IngForigua cuentele! 
<MrAvoch> ya mate
<MrAvoch> lo monte
<MrAvoch> una belleza
<ofprieto> no memareen que dense en una salarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<JHOSMAN> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/394215_10151391330104688_742512439_n.jpg
<MrAvoch> oelos?
<IngForigua> aAAAAAAAAAA
<IngForigua> perdio el tolima
<IngForigua> :S
<MrAvoch> lol
<JHOSMAN> de q habla ingrofigua? 
<JoseGutierrez> todo era cuestion de editar: gedit /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-settings-daemon.desktop Y dejar esta linea asi OnlyShowIn=GNOME;MATE;    pues la verdad DEBIAN con GNOME Shell no es de mi agrado tampoco ahora con MATE ya me gusta mas DEBIAN :) :)
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: que sacaron al tolima de la sudamericana fuck
<IngForigua> :S
<JHOSMAN> ahh veo 
<JHOSMAN> llore xD por q no me gusta el ftbol jaja
<DGUERRERO33> haha +1 a eso
<JHOSMAN> luiscano hasta cuando seguirá pataleando jajaja 
<JHOSMAN> por si bisnieto  xD
<MrAvoch> Debian con Mate la perfeccion!
<MrAvoch> mk n habria necesidad de haber editado todo eso
<JoseGutierrez> yeah MrAvoch simplemente me estaba quedando un poco duro pues no sabia que tenia que configurar para que mate-settings corriera perfectamente ahora si esta full ya el fincho lo configuro como a mi me gusta :)
<MrAvoch> sos un terrible trollazo
<Fernando_Giraldo> MrAvoch, deja la bulla home
<Fernando_Giraldo> te crees el capo de los escritorios pues!!
<MrAvoch> el capo no
<JHOSMAN> MrAvoch alguna solucion de KDE par alos hangouts? 
<MrAvoch> llamar a googlr
<MrAvoch> llamar a google
<JoseGutierrez> MrAvoch como elimino GNOME SHELL de mi pc ???
<MrAvoch> q nos mejoren el plugin
<IngForigua> ot vieron las curvas de linaporras???
<Fernando_Giraldo> jajaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> donde?
<JHOSMAN> hahahaha
<MrAvoch> jajaja
<MrAvoch> parc
<IngForigua> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=441553969216111&set=a.437678349603673.93076.131783533526491&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_reply
<MrAvoch> eliminar gnome shell
<MrAvoch> joder
<MrAvoch> jaja
<MrAvoch> q has hecho
<JHOSMAN> ingforigua q paso con esa foto
<JHOSMAN> es linaporras
<MrAvoch> aptitude purge gnome-shell
<MrAvoch> uyy como
<MrAvoch> q mamee
<MrAvoch> xD
<IngForigua> see
<IngForigua> que curvas no?
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> No esta Sergio hagamos fiesta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IngForigua> Ni mujica
<IngForigua> lol
<MrAvoch> mas curvas q la via medellin bogt
<IngForigua> no conozco esa carretera
<IngForigua> :S
<IngForigua> mas curvas que la linea cc linaporras
<JoseGutierrez> MrAvoch una pregunta necesito tener en mi portatil corriendo DEBIAN tambien pero se puede instalar con KDE y Tener MATE o son incompatibles ambos entornos?????
<MrAvoch> podes tener los 2
<MrAvoch> pero pa q kde y mate
<MrAvoch> quedate con 1 solo
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: viejo debian es mucho pa ud instale windows me
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<JHOSMAN> xD
<JoseGutierrez> MrAvoch pues yo nunca he trabajado con KDE.... 
<JoseGutierrez> jajaja LoL IngForigua ya hace 4 meses deje atras a mocosoft del todo ahora corro en mi viejo PC DEBIAN y hasta el DOMINGO correre ubuntu en mi portatil ya pienso migrar del todo en mi portatil para DEBIAN
<CesarGomez> :O
<MrAvoch> excelent decisio
<MrAvoch> n
<luiscano> Jajaja, pobre josefito, que papi Jhosman lo niega. El moacho tiene talento, solo hay que darle la oportunidad jajajaja
<JHOSMAN> desela usted! =) mas facil! 
<luiscano> Jajajaja, a Josefito, le dimos hoy sus datos Jhosman para que lo llame y le ayude, al chiquitin Jajajajajaja
<luiscano> Y Josefito, esta muy feliz y nos dijo que le gusto mucho haber conocido a papi jhosman, abuela lina y abuelo Forigua en el sfdbogota jajaja
<JHOSMAN> haga lo q se le de la gana jajajaja
<luiscano> Jajajaja, Jhosman quiere a su hijito Josefo, Jhosman quiere a su hijito Josefo, Jhosman quiere a su hijito Josefo, Jhosman quiere a su hijito Josefo, jajajaja
<JHOSMAN> Ya me acordé de Johana Ruiz que dice q luiscano parece un niño de 5 años jajaja 
<luiscano> jajaja, Josefo se presento ya en la lista de correo de Uco, ajajaj y no sabe quien fue el que lo inscribió, jajajaja
<JHOSMAN> mejor q nos den una modelo de ASUS http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=390195691054441&set=a.265842943489717.63198.213779898696022&type=1 así se llena e l STAND de UCO (Claro q sin Windows) 
<JoseGutierrez> que pasen feliz noches todos bye...
<JHOSMAN> Josefo dice: "Muchas Gracias Por aceptarme en ubuntu" quien lo ha aceptado? 
<JHOSMAN> Pere pere Josegutierrez
<JHOSMAN> y la reu? 
<JHOSMAN> no hay nadie mas del council
<luiscano> Jajaja, Jhosman acepta a Josefo y ahora lo niega jajajaja
<JHOSMAN> ofprieto mejor por aqui 
<JHOSMAN> como la ve 
<JHOSMAN> xD 
<ofprieto> como asi JHOSMAN 
<JHOSMAN> la de luiscano xD
<JHOSMAN> q se apagó de un momentor a otro 
<ofprieto> se durmio xd
<JHOSMAN> jaja 
<JHOSMAN> se durmió ese viejo en serio q ya lo están buscando los de los ancianatos 
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<JHOSMAN> Este es luiscano ahora >>> ofprieto http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc461/MachineARG/durmiendo-parado-4-1.jpg
<JHOSMAN> Fokus fokus! 
<luiscano> Eso es puro pataleo Jhosman jajaja y todo x no reconocer a su hijo reigualito de josefo jajaja https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-P8J9oweUOWE/UB_YyAq2C_I/AAAAAAAAADo/XX7ApS0zPqY/s522/406530_3066166226753_1508135089_n.jpg
<ofprieto> chaouuuu
<vientosolar> Buenos días a todos! 
<vientosolar> compadre kuadrosx Alguna idea de cómo puedo solucionar esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215069/ 
<mint-user> buenas 
<vientosolar> buenas
<vientosolar> Estoy necesitando ayuda para solucionar esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215069/ 
<mint-user> a ver vientosolar 
<mint-user> vientosolar: q distro es ubuntu ?
<kuadrosx> vientosolar: que hiciste?
<kuadrosx> has de nuevo la actualizacion parece que hay un problema de dependencias...
<vientosolar> hola kuadrosx intente instalar el paquete de Es para libreoffice
<kuadrosx> vientosolar: como?
<kuadrosx> que comando pues
<vientosolar> y ahora no puedo instalar o reparar libreoffice... 
<vientosolar> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-10(o algo asi)
<vientosolar> creo que fue 10nes
<vientosolar> "sudo apt-get install libreoffice-l10n-es"
<kuadrosx> hmm
<kuadrosx> no se bien como arreglarlo
<vientosolar> ya hice un sudo apt-get remove libreoffice
<vientosolar> y ahora estoy descargando el paquete desde la web de libreoffice a ver si me funciona
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-20
<Costeelation> holas
<Costeelation> aun no se porq se conectan si nadie habla :/
<DGUERRERO33> Buenas tardes
<DGUERRERO33> yo siempre saludo :-(
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-21
<UNiX84> Hola , buenas noches desde españa ^^
<Costeelation> :)
<luisjaime> Buenas tardes para todos.  Necesito ayuda, intenté instalar gnome-panel a ubuntu 12.04 y por alguna razón ya no deja entrar sino en la cuenta de invitado
<luisjaime> ejem, ¿hay alguien que puede dar un jalón con mi problema?
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-22
<luisjaime> ¿alguien que me colabore?
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Noches
<DGUERRERO> No soy muy experto, pero talvez pueda ayudarte
<luisjaime> gracias Dguerrero
<luisjaime> no puedo entrar sino a la cuenta de invitado
<DGUERRERO> que error te slae?
<luisjaime> la verdad no sale error 
<luisjaime> me pide contraseña y simplemente no entra
<luisjaime> cuando le di en invitado entró sin porblemas pero ahora sólo entra a la cuenta de invitado
<DGUERRERO> mmm... alguna vez me pasó eso cuando cambié de entorno grafico....
<luisjaime> sip la verdad quería el gnome, instalé gnome-panel y al comienzo no dejaba pasar del login, sin ambargo cuando intenté con invitado dejó entrar ahora para mi usuario normal lo redirige a invitado
<DGUERRERO> mmmm, algunas veces suele ser un problema con el permiso de las carpetas
<DGUERRERO> talvez tu carpeta /home tiene los permisos equivocados, y no te deja entrar con tu usuario
<luisjaime> pues la verdad lo único raro que se hizo fue instalar el gnome-panel, nada más, de modo que no creo que sea el problema, salvo que el gnome-panel haya hecho eso, cosa que veo poco probable
<DGUERRERO> jeje algunas veces eso basta para tirarse unity jejeje, yo soy mas de usar KDE
<DGUERRERO> en la pantala de inicio de sesion, has intentado entrar con unity 2d?
<luisjaime> si, pero ahora siempre me loguea como inviado :(
<luisjaime> desinstalé gnome-panel (purgué para ser exacto) y nada
<DGUERRERO> mmmm, puedes esntrar desde algun tty?
<luisjaime> ¿ctrl + F1?
<luisjaime> si
<luisjaime> en este momento estoy en la cuenta de invitado con unity y estoy en una consola (¿es lo mismo que el tty?)
<DGUERRERO> si, el tty es la consola del crtl+alt+f1
<luisjaime> ando ahí
<DGUERRERO> pues ahi podrían ser 2 problemas, el que te digo de los permisos de la /home
<luisjaime> mmm voy a revisar
<DGUERRERO> o que unity este fallando, pero no creo mucho, porque dices que no hay problema como invitado
<luisjaime> pues problema de permisos tampoco es puesto que figura el directorio con drwxr-xr-x
<luisjaime> con usuario y grupo iguales
<luisjaime> ... algo pasó con el bendito gnome-panel que debió modificar algún archivo de configuración y lo dejó grogui
<luisjaime> la verdad le metería mano pero ni idea de cuál que qué hacer
<DGUERRERO> pues si dices que el problema solo es con tu usuario, podria funcionar que crearas otro usuario, y le dieras los permisos de tu usuario actual
<luisjaime> mmm, no lo había pensado
<luisjaime> tienes razón voy a hacerlo
<luisjaime> ya te cuento, aunque creo que esa una buena solución al no tener ni idea que modificar 
<DGUERRERO> es una solucion algo "machetera" pero es muy probable que funcione
<luisjaime> si, pero ante mi ignorancia de archivos conf :D es la mejor :D
<luisjaime> Dguerrero, gracias por tu ayuda me voy a dormir
<luisjaime> hasta mañana
<juank> hola
#ubuntu-co 2013-09-19
<sergiokof> hola a todos
<sergiokof> tengo una pregunta
#ubuntu-co 2013-09-20
<CostGranda> Nunca he ido a un campus party :S
<kuadrosx> CostGranda: no te pierdes de mucho
<kuadrosx> CostGranda: imaginate un cafe internet, pero grande
<CostGranda> jaja
<CostGranda> yo megane el pase vip
<CostGranda> para el evento de medellin
<kuadrosx> CostGranda: felicitaciones :P
<kuadrosx> CostGranda: pues trate de ir a las charlas
<kuadrosx> CostGranda: va ver que los que mas se divierten son los gamers
<CostGranda> Oh si
<CostGranda> :D
<CostGranda> ojala las charlas de la comunidad me caigan en buen horario proque tengo parciales
<kuadrosx> CostGranda: :| que mal
<CostGranda> jaimerave: se encuentra aqui?
<SergioMeneses> mh0, around?
<SergioMeneses> mh0, hi! around?
<mh0> hi SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> I lost the connection early
<mh0> oh, did you change your temporary password?
<SergioMeneses> mh0, no I didnt
<mh0> just wondering
<mh0> ah, right
<mh0> i shoul be able to re-pm you your password
<SergioMeneses> do you sent me an email ?
<SergioMeneses> ok
<mh0> i shall send you an email, then
<SergioMeneses> mh0, perfect!
<mh0> which email address do you prefer me to send to?
<SergioMeneses> mh0, pm
<SergioMeneses> mh0, let me know when you send the email
#ubuntu-co 2013-09-21
<l3u5h1d0> Hola
#ubuntu-co 2013-09-22
<SergioMeneses> mh0, evening!
<mh0> hey
<SergioMeneses> mh0, busy for pm?
<mh0> i'm alright for a pm
<mh0> go ahead
#ubuntu-co 2014-09-15
<Ubuntero|33406> Buenas noches
#ubuntu-co 2014-09-16
<sadalsuud> hola gente
#ubuntu-co 2014-09-17
<skipper_00> ola ke tal alguien me podria ayudar a instalar abuntu ??
#ubuntu-co 2014-09-18
<gag> hola
<gag> estoy buscando soporte t.
<kuadrosx> gag: que necesitas?
<gag> lo que sucede es que necesito saber como descargo desde torrent con qbittorrent
<gag> por ejemplo: https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/8364481/It_s_Complicated_(2009)_720p_BrRip_x264_-_YIFY
#ubuntu-co 2014-09-19
<kuadrosx> gag: yo uso ktorrent
<gag> bueno me puedes decir como puedo descargar el enlace que escribí
<kuadrosx> pues no se si qbitorrent soporte magnets links
<gag> cuando le doy get this torrent me sale error
<gag> debe ser entonces que no soporta
<gag> o que?
<kuadrosx> gag: no se porque no lo abre
<kuadrosx> pero
<kuadrosx> gag: dale click derecho copiar url
<kuadrosx> y mira si qbitorrent tiene para abrir url
<kuadrosx> ktorrent tiene, ya pude poner a decargarlo :p
<gag> ok mirare
<gag> dice añadir archivo torrent pero no magnet
<gag> voya descargar ktorrent entonces
<gag> debo de configurarle algo a ktorrent?
<gag> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<gag> algo de ktorrent
<wilton> hola a todos
<wilton> necesito una ayuda
<wilton> e n mi empresa tenemos ubuntu, pero necesitamos saber si es posible que nos certifiquen que utilizamos ubuntu
#ubuntu-co 2015-09-16
<Ubuntero|60521> Buenas noches
<Ubuntero|60521> hay alguien aqui?
<jhon> hola
<jhon> buenas noches
<jhon> Buenas noches
#ubuntu-co 2018-09-22
<eberth> Buenas tardes como están 
